# Débouchés filière Biologie - Informatique



## iCed (2 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, après une longue absence de posts sur ce forum, je reviens avec une petite question concernant les études...

Voilà, je suis étudiant en 2e année de Sciences du Vivant à Paris et je souhaiterais avoir des renseignements théoriques, mais également et surtout du vécu si possible, sur un parcours possible en 3e année nommé Parcours Biologie-Informatique.

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous connaissent ce parcours ? Avez vous des avis ? Savez vous sur quels métiers est-ce qu'il débouche ? Y-en a-t-il parmi vous qui ont suivi ce parcours...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2007)

Non, non moi je ne sais pas...

Bon, on s'emboite ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Octobre 2007)

iCed a dit:


> Savez vous sur quels métiers est-ce qu'il débouche ?


----------



## IP (2 Octobre 2007)

Une amie bio-informaticienne me disait ce WE que sa boite suisse essayait de recruter 2 personnes depuis quelques mois et qu'elle ne trouvait pas.

A priori, il y a donc de la place....


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2007)

IP a dit:


> Une amie bio-informaticienne me disait ce WE que sa boite suisse essayait de recruter 2 personnes depuis quelques mois et qu'elle ne trouvait pas.
> 
> A priori, il y a donc de la place....



Au moins 2 ! C'est bon ça ! C'est tout bon !


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2007)

C'est dans ses moments l&#224; que Chaton me manque d&#233;j&#224;


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

iCed a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous, après une longue absence de posts sur ce forum, je reviens avec une petite question concernant les études...
> 
> Voilà, je suis étudiant en 2e année de Sciences du Vivant à Paris et je souhaiterais avoir des renseignements théoriques, mais également et surtout du vécu si possible, sur un parcours possible en 3e année nommé Parcours Biologie-Informatique.
> 
> ...


Bonjour iCed. Et bienvenue à nouveau sur les forums macgeneration. Nous sommes impatients de te lire ici ou là© pour savoir ce que tu as fait depuis ta dernière visite 

La question que tu poses est tout à fait importante. 

Les étudiants ayant suivi ce parcours peuvent soit sortir avec le niveau licence et ainsi accéder à des métiers de niveau techniciens supérieurs, soit continuer en Master. Les domaines concernés sont nombreux, biomathématiques, biostatistiques, bioinformatique, génomique, etc.

En particulier, sur l'université Paris 7  Denis Diderot, les étudiants peuvent choisir au sein du master Sciences Santé et Applications une des mentions suivantes : Génétique, Biochimie, Physiopathologie et Biologie Cellulaire, Biologie-Informatique. Dans le cas de la mention Biologie-Informatique, trois parcours sont proposés : « Bioinformatique, Génome et Transcriptome », « Analyse dynamique des systèmes macromoléculaires », « Ingénieurie logicielle en Biologie ».

Je suppose que tu le sais, ce parcours vise à donner aux étudiants les moyens d'analyser et d'interpréter des données biologiques, de plus en plus nombreuses à l'aide d'outils mathématiques, modélisation et statistiques , et informatiques.

Par contre, n'ayant pas suivi moi-même ce cursus, je ne peux te donner un avis suffisamment acéré sur sa qualité intrinsèque. Alors je te souhaite bon courage, et surtout, de faire le bon choix.

A bientôt sur les différents fils©


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2007)

:afraid:  :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Je sais tout mais je ne dirais rien.


 
Ouais, ouais...

Sauf, que, si on suit la pente commune qui tends à assimiler le bio et les verts, hein?

Tu vois où je veux en venir ?

verts / info.

Genre, modo sur un forum consacré à une marque d'ordinateur...

Enfin, j'dis ça...​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2007)

Dites moi les marioles&#8230; &#231;a vous ferait chier de rester dans le sujet du fil ? J'vais m'plaindre &#224; la mod&#233;ration moi !  Evidemment, d&#232;s que &#231;a parle de quelque chose d'intelligent, y'a plus personne hein ?


----------



## Bassman (2 Octobre 2007)

Allez avoues tu le fais expr&#232;s pour nous faire mentir 
Tu m&#233;riterais que je te signale aux modos

Rentres tout de suite sur m4e vilain chaton !


----------



## iCed (2 Octobre 2007)

BackCat >> Merci, merci pour cette réponse 

Alors, depuis ma "dernière visite" pour te répondre, j'ai fais médecine et je me suis contenté de brefs passages sur les forums (je n'ai jamais réellement floodé à vrai dire...) et de l'actu MacG... Après mes deux "première année" de médecine et le concours non pas en poche mais plutôt entre les poches, j'ai eu une équivalence en L2 Sciences du Vivant à Paris-Diderot dans laquelle je me trouve actuellement. (J'avais un autre projet paramédical qui m'a échappé à 0,22 points... et que je retenterais sans doute l'an prochain si la L2 ne me fais pas plus d'effet que ça d'ici juin...)


Tout cela reste encore un peu abstrait pour moi malgré tout... (ingénieur est un bien grand mot très flou à mes yeux !)

IP >> Que fait ton amie bio-informaticienne par exemple ?


Si certains ont du vécu en plus... je suis toujours preneur ;-)


sonnyboy >> Ben non, on s'entube !


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2007)

iCed, avec un cursus pareil, sais-tu que tu peux rêver d'être un jour modérateur ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Octobre 2007)

Tu parles surtout de sa r&#233;f&#233;rence par rapport &#224; Sonny en disant &#231;a ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> iCed, avec un cursus pareil, sais-tu que tu peux rêver d'être un jour modérateur ?


A ce propos, et maintenant que je suis libre de parler, je tenais à annoncer publiquement que le retrait de Backcat à la modération du bar est une non nouvelle. 

Tout le monde sait bien que le seul modérateur compétent est Amok. A quand le retrait de Nephou?


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> A ce propos, et maintenant que je suis libre de parler, je tenais à annoncer publiquement que le retrait de Backcat à la modération du bar est une non nouvelle.
> 
> Tout le monde sait bien que le seul modérateur compétent est Amok. A quand le retrait de Nephou?



Merci, mon petit Ed. Vous passerez dans mon bureau pour la récompense. :love:


----------



## Bassman (3 Octobre 2007)

On va finir par croire qu'il aime &#231;a les sucettes &#224; l'anis le petit Ed


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> On va finir par croire qu'il aime &#231;a les sucettes &#224; l'anis le petit Ed


Teuteu teuteu. Ne pas confondre flagornerie inutile et pr&#233;sence d'esprit.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Est-ce que vous pourriez laisser ce fil vivre normalement s'il vous pla&#238;t ? Sachez que j'ai la ferme intention de me plaindre aupr&#232;s de Benjamin. &#199;a commence &#224; bien faire maintenant. Entre l'autre raclure Ami&#233;noise dont la non-nouvelle est qu'il est aussi peu dr&#244;le que digne d'int&#233;r&#234;t, et le d&#233;cati dont la promiscuit&#233; insoutenable (je confirme ce que dit le Doc au sujet de son haleine : elle est tout sauf vierge !!!)  m'a pouss&#233; &#224; abandonner une fonction qui &#233;tait pourtant une v&#233;ritable vocation, entre ces deux lamentables donc, et j'en oublie volontairement d'autres, il devient proprement impossible de tenir une conversation normale et intelligente. La question de notre ami iCed est cruciale et m&#233;rite qu'on s'attarde &#224; lui r&#233;pondre de la meilleure fa&#231;on qui soit, et votre impudeur &#224; montrer ce qui semble &#234;tre &#224; premi&#232;re vue et de fa&#231;on syst&#233;matique votre b&#234;tise torve et le manque d'int&#233;r&#234;t que vous portez aux autres est tout simplement insupportable.

*Laissez les sujets int&#233;ressants vivre dans le bar !!!!!!
*
Voil&#224;.
J'ai dit.


Et je rigole pas, hein !!!


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Teuteu teuteu. Ne pas confondre flagornerie inutile et pr&#233;sence d'esprit.










Bassou...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Teuteu teuteu. Ne pas confondre flagornerie inutile et présence d'esprit.




*Docevil rédige*
tes réponses à présent ?





:mouais:


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Est-ce que vous pourriez laisser ce fil vivre normalement s'il vous plaît ? Sachez que j'ai la ferme intention de me plaindre auprès de Benjamin. Ça commence à bien faire maintenant. Entre l'autre raclure Amiénoise dont la non-nouvelle est qu'il est aussi peu drôle que digne d'intérêt, et le décati dont la promiscuité insoutenable (je confirme ce que dit le Doc au sujet de son haleine : elle est tout sauf vierge !!!)  m'a poussé à abandonner une fonction qui était pourtant une véritable vocation, entre ces deux lamentables donc, et j'en oublie volontairement d'autres, il devient proprement impossible de tenir une conversation normale et intelligente. La question de notre ami iCed est cruciale et mérite qu'on s'attarde à lui répondre de la meilleure façon qui soit, et votre impudeur à montrer ce qui semble être à première vue et de façon systématique votre bêtise torve et le manque d'intérêt que vous portez aux autres est tout simplement insupportable.
> 
> *Laissez les sujets intéressants vivre dans le bar !!!!!!
> *
> ...



Tiens, j'ai bien envie de te bannir, le bleu !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Tr&#232;s bien.

J'avertirai l'administration et ouvrirai de ce pas un fil sur l'abus de pouvoir des mod&#233;rateurs.

Et j'ai les moyens d'en dire un rayon &#224; ton sujet !


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> Très bien.
> 
> J'avertirai l'administration et ouvrirai de ce pas un fil sur l'abus de pouvoir des modérateurs.
> 
> Et j'ai les moyens d'en dire un rayon à ton sujet !




Dis donc, l'asticot, si tu cherches les caisses tu vas trouver ! Rendez-vous ce soir, à 20 heures derrière l'église. Et pense à mettre des cailloux dans tes poches !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

iCed a dit:


> et que je retenterais sans doute l'an prochain si la L2 ne me fais pas plus d'effet que ça d'ici juin


 
Ah ben voilà !!!

Je croyais à une discution sérieuse, un sujet lourd, j'avais peur...

En fait, tu veux parler football.

Je suis rassuré.

Ammenez la bière, les chips et les blondes!


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Tout le monde sait bien que le seul modérateur compétent est Amok.



Aaaahhhnnnnaaannnnnnh, BackCat reviens... nous laisse pas, ça va devenir un service geriatrique ici, avec les mouches les odeurs, les couches-intégrales qui trainent partout, les  cadavres de bouteilles de la mauvaise Sangria de chez Lidl....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Dis donc, l'asticot, si tu cherches les caisses tu vas trouver ! Rendez-vous ce soir, &#224; 20 heures derri&#232;re l'&#233;glise. Et pense &#224; mettre des cailloux dans tes poches !


La prochaine fois que tu iras &#224; l'&#233;glise, le peu d'amis qui te restent (un p&#233;tomane notoire et un chauve acari&#226;tre) et la famille qui viendra uniquement pour se r&#233;jouir feront semblant de pleurer autour de l'autel, dernier endroit que tu encombreras de ta carcasse d&#233;guingand&#233;e par les trop nombreux hivers subis et une derni&#232;re d&#233;fiance &#233;cervel&#233;e &#8230;

Ne t'empresse pas trop &#224; d&#233;fier le courroux d'autrui, et retourne avec tes amis, ils t'attendent pour le loto : y'a un justin bridoux et du 5 &#233;toiles &#224; gagner aujourd'hui !


Bon.

Maintenant que j'ai calm&#233; l'imbu, on peut reprendre ? :sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ammenez la bi&#232;re, les chips et les blondes!





Amok a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez les multiples blondes que je me suis fait, c'est leur capacit&#233; ph&#233;nom&#233;nale &#224; servir &#224; tout et n'importe quoi, c'est comme un robot m&#233;nager.
> Il est clair que comme humidificateur d'air y'a pas mieux. !


----------



## Amok (3 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> un pétomane notoire et un chauve acariâtre




Quelle horreur. Je viens de réaliser la réalité de la chose....


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2007)

BackCat a dit:


> La prochaine fois que tu iras à l'église, le peu d'amis qui te restent (un pétomane notoire et un chauve acariâtre) et la famille qui viendra uniquement pour se réjouir feront semblant de pleurer autour de l'autel, dernier endroit que tu encombreras de ta carcasse déguingandée par les trop nombreux hivers subis et une dernière défiance écervelée
> 
> Ne t'empresse pas trop à défier le courroux d'autrui, et retourne avec tes amis, ils t'attendent pour le loto : y'a un justin bridoux et du 5 étoiles à gagner aujourd'hui !
> 
> ...



*Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le chauve ?????*


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> A ce propos, et maintenant que je suis libre de parler, je tenais à annoncer publiquement que le retrait de Backcat à la modération du bar est une non nouvelle.
> 
> Tout le monde sait bien que le seul modérateur compétent est Amok. A quand le retrait de Nephou?



C'est qui nephou ?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le chauve ?????*


AH mais il parlait de toi ? lol j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que c'&#233;tait Benjamin le chauve acari&#226;tre... "quand m&#234;me" je me suis dis ,"c'est un peut fort &#231;a" 




sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est qui nephou ?


Un futur chauve qui est d&#233;j&#224; acari&#226;tre


----------



## Eniluap (3 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
Perso j'ai comme toi fait des etudes de bio. Apres une licence de biologie, biochimie et un master en science bio et médicale, aujoud'hui je fais un master pro de developpement et controle des produits de santé! 
Je sais que les prof arretent pas de parler de double competence, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le meilleur choix!!! Et y a t'il reellement bcp de débouché!!!! 
Cependant il est certain que l'outil informatique est necessaire! Dc perso j'ai pris bio info en option, ou on a appris de se servir de NCBI, on a fait des stats, ainsi que de la modelisation moleculaire...etc  
Tu peux me contacter par MP si tu veux, car ici c'est L'ANARCHIE.....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est qui nephou ?


Une rumeur.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> *Tu sais ce qu'il te dit le chauve ?????*


Rahh&#8230;Mais il est vraiment acari&#226;tre, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Eniluap a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Perso j'ai comme toi fait des etudes de bio. Apres une licence de biologie, biochimie et un master en science bio et médicale, aujoud'hui je fais un master pro de developpement et controle des produits de santé!
> Je sais que les prof arretent pas de parler de double competence, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le meilleur choix!!! Et y a t'il reellement bcp de débouché!!!!
> Cependant il est certain que l'outil informatique est necessaire! Dc perso j'ai pris bio info en option, ou on a appris de se servir de NCBI, on a fait des stats, ainsi que de la modelisation moleculaire...etc
> Tu peux me contacter par MP si tu veux, car ici c'est L'ANARCHIE.....


Moi en tout cas, j'ai essay&#233; d'aider


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Octobre 2007)

Sindan&#225;ri&#235;;4426111 a dit:
			
		

> AH mais il parlait de toi ? lol j'&#233;tais persuad&#233; que c'&#233;tait Benjamin le chauve acari&#226;tre... "quand m&#234;me" je me suis dis ,"c'est un peut fort &#231;a"
> 
> 
> 
> Un futur chauve qui est d&#233;j&#224; acari&#226;tre



Tu sais bien qu'on ne parle de benjamin que lorsque les MP envoy&#233;s aux mod&#233;rateurs restent sans r&#233;ponse !!!!


----------



## iCed (3 Octobre 2007)

...

Je vois que ce forum a bien changé... j'avais l'intention de renvoyer un lien vers ce thread sur le forum officiel de ma fac, je n'en ferais rien !

L'esprit communautaire Mac a déjà pas mal disparu ici, rappelez vous pourquoi vous vous êtes inscrits sur CE forum et évitez de mener VOTRE forum à sa perte en détruisant l'ambiance que vous êtes venus cherchez en vous inscrivant ! Je ne vise personne en particulier, on a tous notre part de responsabilités.

Si je suis venu ici pour des renseignements de ce genre, c'est parce que j'ai confiance en l'esprit de ce forum et, au fond, en chacun de ses membres (oui, même en TOI derrière ton écran !). Que ceux qui viennent de penser "on s'en tape de ta confiance" remettent leur présence ici en question... J'ose croire que les trolls n'existent pas...


Que ceux qui veulent s'exprimer sur le parcours biologie informatique le fasse. Ca reste le sujet, rappelons-le.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2007)

Ah&#8230;
Quand je le disais !


----------



## Nephou (4 Octobre 2007)

iCed a dit:


> ...
> 
> Je vois que ce forum a bien chang&#233;... j'avais l'intention de renvoyer un lien vers ce thread sur le forum officiel de ma fac, je n'en ferais rien !
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,
je ne pense pas que le bar ait vocation &#224; r&#233;pondre &#224; toutes les questions existentielles qui se posent. Sinon j&#8217;irai de ce pas proposer &#224; benjamin la vente d&#8217;indulgences pour obtenir une &#171; progression &#224; deux chiffres &#187; du chiffre d&#8217;affaires _sans oublier le jeu de m&#233;dailles miraculeuses allant avec_.

Il faut savoir aussi que toutes les questions n&#8217;am&#232;nent pas forc&#233;ment des r&#233;ponses et ce n&#8217;est pas seulement &#224; cause du raffut que font quelques joyeux guignols en agitant des casseroles. Si il n&#8217;&#233;veille pas l&#8217;int&#233;r&#234;t d&#8217;un nombre cons&#233;quent de membres&#8230; le sujet meurt (bon ici les obs&#232;ques sont assez bruyantes avec la bande de croque-morts qu&#8217;on se trimballe).

_Je passe le c&#244;t&#233; &#8220;c&#8217;&#233;tait mieux avant&#8221; et &#8220;que devient cette belle communaut&#233; mac d&#8217;antan quand on se chauffait en cercle autour des powerbook 5300 en flammes&#8221;. Je vais simplement te dire que si les gens r&#233;fl&#233;chissent au pourquoi de leur inscription, l&#8217;aide &#224; la planification d&#8217;un parcours scolaire ne vient en premi&#232;re position (ni l&#8217;existence du bar d&#8217;ailleurs).

_Il est aussi &#224; noter que le bar existe sous la rubrique _Expression_ et non pas sous celle d&#8217;un forum technique : il n&#8217;a pas le obligatoirement le mode de fonctionnement  &#171; expos&#233; d&#8217;un probl&#232;me + partage d&#8217;exp&#233;riences + solutions techniques &#187; que tu sembles attendre.

Bon les autres il est toujours temps de vous d&#233;sabonner &#224; la discussion et de laisser couler.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Octobre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


>


Pour en revenir au sujet, je lui déboucherais bien sa filière biologique a celle là tiens!


----------

